# Foam Lure Bodies



## Uncleroy (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone had success painting the foam lure bodies. They seem fairly hard and I would like to try to make some up. What type of paint do you use and can you use a solventborne clear on them?

Thanks and great site
Roy


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Roy, Not sure if you are talking foam that is already made and then you just shape. 

I have done some lures out of this foam in the last two years. It is a liquid expanding foam with equal parts of A and B. The problem is you have to make a mold to do it. There is an incredible amount of force during the expanding process. The mold has to be very strong. Even then it seperates. The bodies will get get distorted if not let to dry in the mold. If taken out too early they keep expanding a bit. It is very messy also. I used the 16 lb stuff. The shelf life is only about 8 months to a year. You can coat the stuff with anything you can throw at it.

http://www.shopmaninc.com/foam.html


There is a fella in Ohio that make the "Alley Cat " lures. He uses a expanded PVC board. I bought one of his lures off ebay this summer and it a very nice little bait. It runs great! I have it my tackle box. I think it has an epoxy finish on it. Not sure what paint he uses. It paints nice from what I can see.

I hope this helps a little.

John


----------



## fishingbybob (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Roy,
Compenent Systems, Makes A Foam Body Paint, Check Their Web Site
We Have Used It On Floating Jigs, After It Dries We Sprayed A Clear Coat On Them Had No Problems. You Also Can Use A Waterbased Paint Like Createx You Find In The Craft Shops.

Bob


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

As John said, the 16# two part foam can be very tricky to work with. I gave up on it after about a year of experimenting due to post finishing problems. Very durable stuff if you can get it figured out. If you are making flat sided lures the pvc trim board at lowes works well ( I am using an industrial grade that comes in 4x8 sheets BIG BUCKS!! but makes alot of cranks) Both paint up easily after kilz original primer in the spray can. I use SW auto paints but anything that sticks to kilz would work. John, glad to hear you liked the bait, get an Ohio pig on it !! I have seen some of your lures, they really are a work of art! Cliff

www.alleycatlures.com


----------

